# Samba vs clamav



## Loveboat (2. August 2006)

hallo Leute,

mal wieder ich mit einem Problem.

Habe mir einen Samba-Server unter Ubuntu 6.06 aufgesetzt welcher auch eigentlich gut funktioniert. Hier mal meine Konfig:


```
[global]
        netbios name = sonne
        workgroup = schulleitung
        unix charset = LOCALE
        server string = Samba Server (Schulleitung)
        security = user
        encrypt passwords = yes
        interfaces = 10.6.1.46/255.255.255.0
        bind interfaces only = yes

        # printer
        printing = CUPS
        # printing name = CUPS

#[cdrom]
#       comment = CDROM (Server)
#       path = /media/cdrom
#       read only = yes
#       guest ok = yes

[printers]
        comment = All Printers
        printable = yes
        path = /var/tmp
        create mask = 0600
        browsable = no

[pdf]
        comment = PDF-Files
        path = /export/PDF
        writable = yes
        valid users = @schulleitung
        create mode = 0660
        directory mode = 0700

[gruppe]
        comment = Schulleitung-Verzeichnis
        path = /export/schulleitung
        writable = yes
        valid users = @schulleitung
        locking = yes
        create mode = 0660
        directory mode = 0770

[homes]
        comment = Home-Verzeichnisse
        path = %H/Daten
        writable = yes
        valid users = %S
        create mode = 0600
        directory mode = 0700
        locking = no
```


Jetzt möchte ich natürlich, dass alle freigegebene Resourcen (homes, gruppe und pdf) von einem Virenscanner überwacht werden (bei Windoof-Usern ist das notwendig). Also habe ich Clamav installiert, die config angepasst, auch avscan installiert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch in der smb.conf Zeilen einfügen, damit diese Resourcen auch überwacht werden.

Beispiel-Konfig:


```
[homes]
        comment = Home-Verzeichnisse
        path = %H/Daten
        vfs object = vscan-clamav
        vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf
        writable = yes
        valid users = %S
        create mode = 0600
        directory mode = 0700
        locking = no
```

Problem: Sobald ich die zwei Zeilen "vfs object" und "vscan-clamav" mit reinnehme, habe ich von XP keine Berechtigung mehr, auf diese Resource zuzugreifen.

Hat jemand eine Idee

Wäre super wenn mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Danke und gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2006)

Ich wuerde das an Deiner Stelle eher ueber Dazuko regeln. Dabei hat Samba selbst mit dem Scan nichts zu tun. Der Scan wird dabei beim Zugriff auf die Datei vom Dazuko-Kernel-Modul initiiert.


----------



## samba-ldap (3. September 2006)

Hallo Loveboat,

also das Du darauf nicht mehr zugreifen kannst, ist schon komisch, denn ClamAV bzw. das Modul hat ja damit nichts zu tun in dem Sinn. 

Ich kann Dir dazu nur einen Teil unseres PDC HowTos empfehlen, in dem dieses Problem nicht auftritt. 

http://www.samba-ldap.de/samba-3-pdc-mit-ldap.html

Viel Spaß noch mit Deinem PDC

samba-ldap Teamleader

Benjamin Biel


----------

